# Pttd icd10



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 20, 2015)

what ICD10 code are we using for posterior tibial tendon dysfunction?

I was looking at "acquired flatfoot" M21.41 ?

my doc feels maybe some type of enthesopathy code would be more appropriate?

what are our thoughts ?

THX


----------



## jzancanella (Oct 5, 2015)

I would use M76.82


----------

